# First week out in the field



## kennethlynch279 (Aug 2, 2021)

Hey guys,

I just finished my first week in the field as an Electrician Trainee for a commercial/industrial company. All I have really done so far is assist with underground conduit installation.

Long days, we start at 6 AM and get off at 4:30 PM, five days a week. There is always something to do, so the day goes by quick. It’s hard work, but I understand that this is the beginning, and I can’t wait to see where this trade takes me as a professional and in life as well.


----------



## kennethlynch279 (Aug 2, 2021)

Some other things I have learned/noticed.

Sunburns are no joke if you work in construction. Sunscreen and long sleeves…

Every electrician/apprentice I work with has a caffeine addiction. Monster, Red Bull, you name it…

Also, the other trades like to make jabs at the electrical workers (Framers and Plumbers in particular lol). I don’t why but they just do. Anyone got some insight as to why this is?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

kennethlynch279 said:


> Some other things I have learned/noticed.
> 
> Sunburns are no joke if you work in construction. Sunscreen and long sleeves…
> 
> ...


Caffeine is your friend lol
The other trades do not understand that they are inferior to us.
it's just like the little chihuahua nipping at the German shepherd. Ignore the jealously. 
We control the power!!!
And next time a plumber makes some comment about you not being smart enough to pass their test, admit you failed it because you kept on licking your fingers.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

kennethlynch279 said:


> Also, the other trades like to make jabs at the electrical workers (Framers and Plumbers in particular lol). I don’t why but they just do. Anyone got some insight as to why this is?


Jealousy, nothing more.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes, the irony... many trades only go to school for 4-6 weeks per block and we do 10 weeks each. Gee... whose exams might be tougher?  

I'm used to the tease. I think it's rooted in those trades are based on a higher labour-based output, and ours requires more figuring and planning along the way.... appears lazy and finicky to them.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Keep it up buddy! This is a good line of work if you enjoy it.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

90% of the time when people make jabs or give you a hard time it means they like you. If they do not like you they will ignore you.


----------



## 210860 (Apr 12, 2021)

kennethlynch279 said:


> Some other things I have learned/noticed.
> 
> Sunburns are no joke if you work in construction. Sunscreen and long sleeves…
> 
> ...


I came from a family of Plumbers, which included my younger brother also. *He would give me grief sometimes, about being a "sparky"..

* So I told him one day, @ least I can "bite my own fingernails without fear catching a social disease"... *He never gave me the same grief again..


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

kennethlynch279 said:


> Some other things I have learned/noticed.
> 
> Sunburns are no joke if you work in construction. Sunscreen and long sleeves…
> 
> ...


I worked on slabs many stories above ground in South Fl, so I get the sun issue. But I was a sun lover then and only wore shorts socks and boots. No shirt.
And the reason they kid you is they know you are in a superior field.
I have said this many times on this forum.
For some reason it seems I was always treated better than the other crafts. When I worked for the City of Hollywood, me, the electrical super and another guy are in the office break room for lunch and or breaks.
No one else but us and this has been normal for me for many many years.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

You mention sun burn but not the temp. I have lived and worked in the desert southwest for more than 40 years. 
Caffeine in moderation, stay away from sugared sodas. Water, cool and not a slushy.
We were given salt pills working in the sun now days would be better to drink non sweet drinks with electrolytes. 

If you stop sweating quickly get some place in the shade and sit down. 

Learn underground well, if you good at it you can make your company a lot of money. The hard part to learn is getting the conduits to stub up where they need to be. 
This requires knowledge of the foundation plans, not the electrical sheets.

Glad your enjoying it. I always liked underground


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

They all like to give you a bad time about how easy you have it until you put on the flash suit. Suddenly they're no where to be found. 

I do miss the days of bantering back and forth with the poo pirates and tin bangers.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

kennethlynch279 said:


> Some other things I have learned/noticed.
> 
> Sunburns are no joke if you work in construction. Sunscreen and long sleeves…
> Add a hat with tails or a big brim for your neck to that mix
> ...


Welcome 
It is a great trade. 
See green above

Stay safe


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

If you have a lengthy drive, save a caffeine "shot" for the end of the day too. Don't want to be nodding off at the wheel.


----------



## Cosmorok (Jun 3, 2019)

The caffeine shot is a great idea, good for longer days or days where you have to push. I don't drink a lot of caffeine so the days where I need it, it really works wonders. The side effect though is that I don't really shut up but my co workers enjoy my ramblings.

Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## cutlerhammer (Aug 16, 2011)

kennethlynch279 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just finished my first week in the field as an Electrician Trainee for a commercial/industrial company. All I have really done so far is assist with underground conduit installation.
> 
> Long days, we start at 6 AM and get off at 4:30 PM, five days a week. There is always something to do, so the day goes by quick. It’s hard work, but I understand that this is the beginning, and I can’t wait to see where this trade takes me as a professional and in life as well.


Sounds like you have a great attitude! Good luck!


----------

